# Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€



## Since1887 (6. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich benötige eine neue Watjacke zum Mefo-Angeln. Mir ist eine Simms etc. zu teuer und daher die Frage, was könnt Ihr empfehlen bis max. 150,-?

VG
Timo


----------



## MeFo_83 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

Probiert mal die B.Richi Watjacke die es bei ebay gibt.
damit angeln hier einige, ich selber auch!
nutzen diese auch zum belly-fahren, preis-leistungs-verhältnis ist top!!
warm hält die auch sehr gut!
#h


----------



## Franky D (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

http://www.meerforellenkoeder.de/product_info.php?products_id=6132


ich hab die hier eine schöne und bequeme zudem noch praktische watjacke


----------



## DirtyDevil70 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

Ich habe mir die im letzen Herbst gegönnt. Wirklich klasse Jacke, die Farbe sieht in der Realität dunkler und besser aus.

http://www.adh-fishing.de/watbekleidung/watjacken-westen/vision-flywater-jacket-long.html


----------



## Christian 78 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

Moin, 
die hier ist auch nicht schlecht. Nette Verarbeitung und nen schöner Schnitt. 
http://www.fliegen-shop.de/2239_Geoff_Anderson__Raptor_2_Watjacke/81bcd3253360ec3cb26fe4af3edb094b/

Gruß Christian


----------



## Perch-Noob (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

Hab mir vor knapp 2 Jahren diese:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...own-atmungsaktive-Watjacke_p24132_rx62_x2.htm
Für fast das doppelte an Peseten geholt aber das hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## MeisterJäger73 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

*Hi,*

*Watjacke Raptor von Geoff Anderson echt gute Watjacke.Kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
*


----------



## Tino (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

Die kann ich auch wärmstens empfehlen.

Solide Verarbeitung und sehr gute Passform auch für große Leute.


----------



## Since1887 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

@all vielen Dank schon mal für die vielen Antworten. Werde mir die Watjacken mal in ruhe ansehen.


----------



## Broiler (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

Bei ADH habe ich grade die im Angebot angebotene Vision Watjacke für 99 Euro angehabt und gleich mitgenommen - super verarbeitet mit sehr großen Taschen vorn - das wäre meine Empfehlung, da bleibt noch etwas Luft nach oben für ein paar Mefoköder... Die gibts in XXL nur noch, kommt jetzt ein bißchen drauf an, wie Du gebaut bist|kopfkrat


----------



## mephisto (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

habe auch gerade zugeschlagen und mir ne neue geleistet!ist ne ws3 geworden,in östereich fahren sie die pakete anscheinend mit dem fahrrad umher,aber das kenn ich ja schon von anderen bestellungen!.
hoffe sie hält lange durch! 
wenn die raptor auch nur annähernd so gut ist,kann man wohl nix falsch machen.


----------



## Since1887 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*



mephisto schrieb:


> habe auch gerade zugeschlagen und mir ne neue geleistet!ist ne ws3 geworden,in östereich fahren sie die pakete anscheinend mit dem fahrrad umher,aber das kenn ich ja schon von anderen bestellungen!.
> hoffe sie hält lange durch!
> wenn die raptor auch nur annähernd so gut ist,kann man wohl nix falsch machen.



Ja die WS3 hatte ich auch schon gesehen und wurde mir mehrfach empfohlen. Nur ist mir die mit 270,-€ etwas zu teuer.


----------



## DirtyDevil70 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*



Broiler schrieb:


> Bei ADH habe ich grade die im Angebot angebotene Vision Watjacke für 99 Euro angehabt und gleich mitgenommen - super verarbeitet mit sehr großen Taschen vorn - das wäre meine Empfehlung, da bleibt noch etwas Luft nach oben für ein paar Mefoköder... Die gibts in XXL nur noch, kommt jetzt ein bißchen drauf an, wie Du gebaut bist|kopfkrat



genau die hab ich mir auch gegönnt - klasse Teil :k


----------



## Since1887 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

hmm wo sollte eigentlich eine Warjacke optimal abschließen? Also wie lang sollte sie sein?

Ich bin 1,92m daher meine Frage.

Weiß einer, ob es die gennaten Jacken bei Moritz in Kaltenkrichen gibt? Dann könnte ich die mal vor Ort anprobieren.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

Moritz hat nicht viel da. Als ich da war hatten sie lediglich eine vernünftige, eine von Greys. Ironischerweise war das die einzige, wo ich einigermaßen Freiheit am Rücken hatte und hab die dann auch gekauft. Hatte in einem anderen Laden schon eine mit mehreren X vor dem L an. Spannte am Rücken, am Bauch hätte ich aber 2x reingepasst. Manche Kleidungsstücke haben schon einen komischen Schnitt.


----------



## DirtyDevil70 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*



Since1887 schrieb:


> hmm wo sollte eigentlich eine Warjacke optimal abschließen? Also wie lang sollte sie sein?
> 
> Ich bin 1,92m daher meine Frage.
> 
> Weiß einer, ob es die gennaten Jacken bei Moritz in Kaltenkrichen gibt? Dann könnte ich die mal vor Ort anprobieren.




Also wie schon erwähnt, habe ich die Vision von AHD Fishing aus dem Angebot.
Diese ist dort in der "langen Version" noch in XXL zu haben. Ich selbst bin 196 cm, normale Statur - und die Jacke passt 1A, bietet ausreichend Bewegungsfreiraum. Da sie etwas länger als normale Watjacken ist, sitzt sie bei grösseren Menschen wie eine "normal lange" bei "normal großen Menschen"......uiiii, habe ich das verständlich ausgedrückt?;+......also würde die XXL bei dir super passen - und die Qualität der Jacke ist TOP!!! - trotzt wirklich Sturm, Regen, Schnee und Kälte :m


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

Bin auch auf der Suche ,zwei Modelle kommen in Frage:
1:SCIERRA Kenai Wading Jacket 89€
2:Vision Flywater Jacket long 99€
Nur welche ist den Besser ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

Probier sie an. Letzlich sind das alles Made in China Sachen. Glaube nicht das da so dramatische Unterschiede ausser der Optik sind.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

Kann sie nur bestellen ,vor Ort hat die keiner|kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

Oje. Mir war die Marke egal, sollte mir allerdings optisch gefallen. Hab dann in 3 Läden vergeblich nach einer gut aussehenden und vor allem passenden gesucht.

Und noch einmal eine kleine Anmerkung zu der Preisgestaltung. Ich hab ja auch 150 Euro bezahlt. Für eine "halbe" Jacke, die kein Innenfutter hat, dafür aber "Made in China" ist. Ich wette nach jedem Kauf so eines Produktes knallen 2x die Korken. Einmal in dem Laden, wo man sie gekauft hat und einmal in der Greys Zentrale in UK...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

Hast du es nicht verstanden, habe keine Möglichkeit sie vor Ort anzuziehen#d Wenn die gut sitzt und auch noch gut verarbeitet ist ,dann ist mir die Marke auch egal #h
Habe gehofft ,es kann mir jemand etwas zu Qualität der Jacken sagen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*

Wie liesst du aus meinem Post heraus, das ich nicht verstanden habe das du die beiden nicht anschauen kannst?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Watjacke bis max. 150,-€*



Lepi schrieb:


> Hab mir vor knapp 2 Jahren diese:
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...own-atmungsaktive-Watjacke_p24132_rx62_x2.htm
> Für fast das doppelte an Peseten geholt aber das hat sich gelohnt.



---------
*Wollte die auch kaufen nur welche Größe.|uhoh:
Ich weiß nicht ob die mir bei Gr.188 und 95 Kg in XL passen wird.Wie fallen die größen von Scierra so aus?
Wie ist das bei Dir??
Danke
*


----------

